# Giant SLR 0 Rim Velo Plug size?



## HotDiggity (Jul 30, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know the Velocity Velo Plug size that would fit the SLR 0 rim as standard on the flagship Dely in 2016? The TCR comes with a similar rim but has internal nipples so the drilling may not be the same size.

I've loved my Velo Plugs on my Reynolds wheels and wanted to have plugs in-hand for when my Defy Advanced SL arrives later this month. Rotating weight is rotating weight after all.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Why not just use the tape that comes with the wheels? I have it on mine and have absolutely no issues and one lap around the rim with it weighs something like 7g...

Just sayin. I have no idea what size velo plugs are needed.


----------



## HotDiggity (Jul 30, 2015)

Because I like Velo Plugs. Just a preferential thing I suppose.


----------

